# Dragon Age 2 Installation Problem



## walle12 (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried to Install DA2 on my Computer but when i run autorun.exe it said:










and then:












My configuration:

AMD Athlon(tm) Processor LE-1620
2.4 GHz Performance Rated at: 3.48 GHz
3.0 GB RAM
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1Đ (build 7601), 32-bit
ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
ATI High Definition Audio Device

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You get this error if your XML file was saved as double-byte Unicode (or UTF-16) with a single-byte encoding (Windows-1252, ISO-8859-1, UTF-8) specified.

You also get this error if your XML file was saved with single-byte ANSI (or ASCII), with double-byte encoding (UTF-16) specified.


it's likely that the problem stems from your foreign Operating System. Do you have an English version of the game or do you have a version from your country?


----------



## walle12 (Aug 1, 2011)

English Version - RELOADED


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Microsoft XML Parser (MSXML) 3.0 Service Pack 7 (SP7) - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
download that


----------



## walle12 (Aug 1, 2011)

Downloaded... Installed... Next?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> English Version - RELOADED


Is a cracked copy of the game, buy an original legitimate version and if it does not work we'll be happy to assist you further.


----------

